# Tire Squeal........



## Goat Herder (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello fellas.

I am starting this thread to see if anyone else is experiencing tire squeal with the traction control on when you make a turn at a light or stop sign. I am just driving regular not even on it and I can hear the squeal like the car is trying to lay down patches.

:confused


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Have you checked your tire pressure? The cars are shipped with 60 psi in the BFGs from Australia to prevent flat spotting -- but a number of dealers don't bother to reduce them to proper levels when prepping.

Now if there are big clouds of smoke billowing off your tires at the same time, I suspect you may have lead-foot-itis disease.


----------



## Goat Herder (Jul 5, 2005)

Actually I didn't know that. The drivers rear tire was pretty low on saturday after I took it out of my sister's damp and cool garage. I thought that may have something to do with it because it used to happen to my Focus only in her garage after a few days. 

I filled up the tire to about 32 psi and checked it yesterday and it was fine. But I did not check the other tires. Maybe they are closer to 60 psi and I have to bring them down to 32 psi. That is why the one tire is squealing because the traction control is moderating different wheelspeeds from each side of the car in the rear. 

Thank you very much. :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Goat Herder said:


> Actually I didn't know that. The drivers rear tire was pretty low on saturday after I took it out of my sister's damp and cool garage. I thought that may have something to do with it because it used to happen to my Focus only in her garage after a few days.
> 
> I filled up the tire to about 32 psi and checked it yesterday and it was fine. But I did not check the other tires. Maybe they are closer to 60 psi and I have to bring them down to 32 psi. That is why the one tire is squealing because the traction control is moderating different wheelspeeds from each side of the car in the rear.
> 
> Thank you very much. :cheers


If, like you say, you're driving moderately I'd set each of the tires at 35 psi. It's kind of the nice mid point for everyday driving. This should hopefully solve your squealing problems.


----------



## Goat Herder (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for your input guys. 

Last night after I came home from work, I went to take my Goat out for a cruise. When I opened my garage door I looked at the rear tires and noticed that the drivers side was low again. It had about 15-20 psi in it. I went out to the auto parts store and bought a portable air compressor and filled up the tire to about 35 psi. I have a slow leak for sure but after feeling the tire I didn't notice any nails or anything like that. 

What the hell can it be? I am really pissed if I have to change a tire already at only 800 miles and I only burned out once by just hitting the gas and not dumping the clutch for only like 5 seconds. 

Do you guys think that I should call the dealership about this? This leak has been going on for at least since I bought the car but I didn't really notice it. Would they believe me now after three weeks? :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Goat Herder said:


> Thanks for your input guys.
> 
> Last night after I came home from work, I went to take my Goat out for a cruise. When I opened my garage door I looked at the rear tires and noticed that the drivers side was low again. It had about 15-20 psi in it. I went out to the auto parts store and bought a portable air compressor and filled up the tire to about 35 psi. I have a slow leak for sure but after feeling the tire I didn't notice any nails or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Let 'em know, a good dealership will take care of you! :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Let 'em know, a good dealership will take care of you! :cheers



Yes hopefully if you have a good dealership they will replace/repair the tire for you. Otherwise it shouldn't be too hard because like you say it just sounds like there is a small hole somewhere in the tire. If that is the case you can go to the auto store and get a can of tire sealant. It's a neat little rubber compound that sprays into your tire, then you drive your car around for about 2 miles and the sealant will line the inside of your tire and plug any holes. If this doesn't fix it, then you definately have a bigger problem like the tire being loose in its alignment with the wheel...

(Sorry if you already knew this, I just meet a lot of people that aren't at all car savy and so I'm use to explaining things in detail.)


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Yes hopefully if you have a good dealership they will replace/repair the tire for you. Otherwise it shouldn't be too hard because like you say it just sounds like there is a small hole somewhere in the tire. If that is the case you can go to the auto store and get a can of tire sealant. It's a neat little rubber compound that sprays into your tire, then you drive your car around for about 2 miles and the sealant will line the inside of your tire and plug any holes. If this doesn't fix it, then you definately have a bigger problem like the tire being loose in its alignment with the wheel...
> 
> (Sorry if you already knew this, I just meet a lot of people that aren't at all car savy and so I'm use to explaining things in detail.)


RiceEater,
I am not sure that you should put that stuff into a high performance, W rated tire. You put a lot of volume of liquid into the tire/wheel assembly with that stuff and balancing issues can arise. I think it is best to have the tires patched (not plugged, because that will also compromise the structural integrity of the tire) by a pro. I had a leak in my front tire, took it to the Dealer and $24 later they gave me a hunk of metal they dug out of the tire and sent me on my way with a patch and I have had no problems since.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> RiceEater,
> I am not sure that you should put that stuff into a high performance, W rated tire. You put a lot of volume of liquid into the tire/wheel assembly with that stuff and balancing issues can arise. I think it is best to have the tires patched (not plugged, because that will also compromise the structural integrity of the tire) by a pro. I had a leak in my front tire, took it to the Dealer and $24 later they gave me a hunk of metal they dug out of the tire and sent me on my way with a patch and I have had no problems since.



I didn't even think about that, thanks for pointing it out. There are sealants rated to be used only with high performance tires, and I know they work pretty well and reliably, but I would have to agree and go with a professional to patch it. It really is just safer that way for these tires.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The Corvette Z06 doesn't have a spare tire or run-flats. Instead they give you a great air compressor (I kept mine when I traded the car in. It takes a tire from 25psi to 35 psi in less than a minute.) and a couple cans of high tech fix-a-flat stuff. This works in the ultra high performance tires that you get with a Z06. Auto parts stores do sell it, so if the dealer won't fix it and you want to try this route, go for it. Just make sure after you put it in to drive for a bit to move the stuff evenly around in the tire.


----------



## Goat Herder (Jul 5, 2005)

I just spoke to the dealership yesterday and told them about the tire. They said no problem, when I come in for service they will take care of the tire no matter what happened and it will not cost me a dime.

Royal Pontiac in Sussex NJ is the best dealership that I have ever dealt with. Bar none.


----------

